# Gulf Breeze fishing question



## txbonedriver (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all, 

The family and I are driving out from TX to spend Thanksgiving with friends in Gulf Breeze and I'm dragging my 18' CC with me. I'm planning on fishing the Santa Rosa Sound for Reds/Trout using similar tactics to TX coast fishing, i.e. targeting holes and cuts draining from flats with artificials. Is there a better way to go after reds out there? Should I be targeting other species this time of year? Don't want to drag the boat out there and miss out on a good opportunity due to ignorance.

thanks


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a good way. Also during this time of the year the bull reds will be in the bays and along the beach. The gulf is pretty calm on the beach side due to the north winds. We troll stretch 25s when looking for red fish on the beach. You can also spot them by looking at birds hitting the surface. Don't know TX law but you cannot keep any redfish unless they are in the slot range 16- 27 inches in florida. Good Luck


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> That is a good way. Also during this time of the year the bull reds will be in the bays and along the beach. The gulf is pretty calm on the beach side due to the north winds. We troll stretch 25s when looking for red fish on the beach. You can also spot them by looking at birds hitting the surface. Don't know TX law but you cannot keep any redfish unless they are in the slot range 16- 27 inches in florida. Good Luck


Correction... 18" - 27"


----------



## txbonedriver (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Haven't done much trolling for reds myself. I'm assuming off the beach is out 100 yards or so?


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i usually like to troll along a drop off or edge ... always had pretty good luck with the pink strech 25's you can also troll through the pass they like to hangout by the jetties alot


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea not too much legal reds this time of year. they are just starting to move into the rivers. but the huge ones are in the pass and the gulf


----------

